
Microsoft's Plans to Fork and Extend Node.js Alarms Developers - ohjeez
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/microsofts-plans-to-fork-and-extend-node.js-alarms-developers/2015/05/20
======
NathanKP
As a node.js engineer the only thing this fork will do for me is require me to
double check with companies I interview for to ensure they are running their
Node.js on a sensible Linux platform. I'm definitely not working on the
Windows ecosystem.

------
x5n1
Make it run on Windows you said, it will be good for the market you said.

